# Saltine crackers



## radosna

Hi everyone!

My friend is pregnant and having a horrible time with "morning sickness" (i.e. nausea, vomiting).  My mom suggested crackers (as did many websites I researched on this subject) as potentially helpful cure to this.  The most effective type of crackers we often "prescribe" for a variety of stomach problems in the States (and I believe the UK as well) is "Saltine crackers" (originally from Nabisco company) -- also known as soda crackers.  

Can you find this or something equivalent to it in Poland? If so, where? Tesco? Real? Auchan?

Here's a link if you're not quite sure what Saltine crackers are:
http://www.nabiscoworld.com/Brands/...emium&BrandLink=/premium/&BrandId=80&PageNo=1

Serdecznie dziękuję!


----------



## dreamlike

< ... > It's referred to as "krakersy" in Poland -- you can buy them in every single store.


----------



## radosna

Hi dreamlike!

< ... >

I know you have "krakersy" in Poland but isn't that a pretty general term for crackers? These are pretty specific crackers that are very starchy and bland. Other crackers that are greasy or have lots of additives and extra flavors are not ideal for this circumstance. 

I've traveled quite a bit throughout the whole of Poland and they just don't seem very common to me. But I feel like I have seem them somewhere. I just can't remember exactly where and I don't know what to ask for. 

Thanks for responding, though. You're definitely one of the most active members in this forum and I knew I could count on your for some input! 

Hey, LilianaB! Where are you??? Certainly you're familiar with Saltines since you're now living in the States!


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Radosna. of course I am familiar with _Saltine_s. I have lived in the United Staes most of my life, so I really know them very well. Unfortunately, I don't know if they have that kind of crackers in Poland. I have not been to Poland for over twenty years. The only kind of Polish crackers I bought once in the US, were crackers similar to _Kraft Cheddar Crackers_. I really don't know if there are any other types in Poland. Sorry. I don't even have anyone to ask.   I could send you some.


----------



## dreamlike

Hi Radosna,

< ... >
What is so special about "saltine crackers?". Is it salt, as would imply the name, that is of help here in warding off morning sickness?

If so, just ask for "Krakersy solone" in any store you happen to be in, and make it clear that you don't want them to contain anything apart from "sól""/"salt".

It's all a bit beyond my area of expertise, so if you could please include more details, I'll probably be able to help you more effectively. Crackers containing nothing but salt are a very popular type of crackers, but of course we might not have this particular brand of crackers.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi. Some _Saltines_, believe it or not, don't contain salt at all.  They are just very thin crackers, light in color, almost without fat, I think. Very light -- almost like wafers. Not too hard to bite.


----------



## radosna

From Wikipedia, this is what I found as the basic definition and main ingredient list of saltines (which evidently is now not a brandname/trademark but used generically):

_"A *saltine* or *soda cracker* is a thin, usually square cracker made from white flour, shortening, yeast, and baking soda, with most varieties lightly sprinkled with coarse salt. It has perforations throughout its surface, to allow steam to escape for uniform rising, and along the edges, as individual crackers are broken from larger sheets during manufacturing. It has a very dry and crisp texture, as it is made with less shortening than varieties such as Ritz crackers."


_The full article along with a clear picture of saltines can be found at:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saltine_cracker

Baking soda is a significant ingredient of the saltines. Baking soda is the same as sodium bicarbonate which is a main ingredient of many antacids and other medicines for stomach problems so that's probably where the secret lies. They're also very very bland which is something generally desirable for pregnant women because their sense of taste and smell change a great deal and "normal" odors/tastes often become unbearable to them, exacerbating the nausea. 

Do "krakersy solone" have a lot of shortening/fat in them? If they are very light and not too strong in taste and contain baking soda, they might be a good option.

Thanks so much for both of your input. 

radosna


----------



## ewie

radosna said:


> The most effective type of crackers we often "prescribe" for a variety of stomach problems in the States (and I believe the UK as well) is "Saltine crackers" (originally from Nabisco company) -- also known as soda crackers.


I've never heard of saltine crackers.  (Mind you, I've never been pregnant)

_Water biscuits_* and _cream crackers_** are the blandest crackers I can think of, but neither contains soda.

* Apparently 'table water crackers' in the US.
** Contain no cream


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Ewie. Saltine crackers are the most common type of crackers given with your soup (packed -- four in a small package) in most places where they serve or sell soup (other than very fancy restaurants and ethnic places) in the US. This is the kind of cracker they give on US flights. There is a salted variety, and an unsalted kind -- the Unsalted Saltines.  They are exactly like Radosana described them.


----------

